# FAILED ISCI



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi

absolutely devastated its didn't work

I am just so sad and disappointed - i feel really empty - I have cried all the way home and now waiting for DP to come home - I so need a cuddle

it just seems so unfair...

I really thought I was pregnant   
  
xxxxxx xxxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Jane Anne

I am so sorry about your BFN.  I have been there and I know how much it hurts.  I hope your DP gets home soon to give you lots of cuddles and TLC.  Take care of yourselves - it is a really unfair and hard thing to cope with, but you will start feeling better in time, and then you can decide what your next steps will be.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## als36 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Jane Anne
I know how you feel after having 6th failed attempt myself.
We just have to keep hoping that our time will come.  Keep the faith there are so many inspiring stories on this board
Thinking of you 

Als


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

HI

Thanks for the lovely messages - really trying to stay positive...

sending u both a big   

xxxx xxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi Jane anne

so sorry sweetie, i know how hard it is to get that - result    wish i had some good advice for you hun, but all i know is "time will heal" keep telling yourself it is OK to grieve and you will pick yourself up in YOUR  own time. get loads of cuddles off dh and pamper each other, sometimes it's easy to forget our dh/dp's are going through it all too (i know i forgot) and it really helps to lean on each other at these times. 

pam xx


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

hi sam

thanks for your kind support - I am really trying - just feel so down and forget DP is also feeling the same - he is not very good at talking about how he feels and that is making me withdraw my emotions and I just feel sad inside , will try and talk tonight when he gets home...

xxxx xxxxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Sam,

I know it's hard... Go out and get yourself p****d!!  I felt better by throwing myself back into another tx as it gave me something else to focus on..  But one day your dreams will come true   Some of us just have longer journey's.

Love, Anne X


----------

